# Eating Blacktips



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Casting for bait today on the kayak and a 3ft blacktip t ook the lure. It was a very small rig so it took a while to get him in the boat, long story short he died. I dont keep them ever, but didn't want to kill him for nothing so I cleaned him up and Ive got him soaking in milk now. Are they good to eat, and anyone have a favorite preparation?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They are a great eating shark. I usually bleed mine first thing and clean after he pumps himself dry. Soaking in milk or ice cold salt water helps too so your on the right track. Fantastic on the grill or in the oven. I've tried cooking it in the stovetop but it never comes out right for me.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Cut into one inch cubes season with salt and a touch of garlic then batter and fry till golden brown. Awesome.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> Cut into one inch cubes season with salt and a touch of garlic then batter and fry till golden brown. Awesome.


You beat me to this suggestion. That is an awesome way to cook BT. GO GATORS!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I used a 4fter for bait a couple weekends back. bleed out on the hook and soaked for about 2 hours before i had to go. steaked it up and filleted the tail section. no soaking on ice or milk. tastes really good!

if it does taste like amonia and you weren't able to clear the urea track, iced brine water with lemon takes care of it. the acids in the lemon over power the amonia and the salt keeps the meat from falling apart like it does in fresh water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When the shark dies, it's urine starts to soak through the meat, that's why folks will cut the tail off and "bleed" them. I will automatically gut them when I get them boatside then let the water wash e clean an cooler em....Dern good fried and blackened. Next good 1 I catch, I'm gonna try shark jerky!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah I just fried it up and damn, life just got more dangerous for blacktips


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Caught another on a poppin cork and gulp this morning. The little juveniles were killin the mullet at Johnson's beach on the flats. It was pretty awesome to see, there were a bunch smashing them out of the water. They were eating ANYTHING that got close.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

keperry1182 said:


> Yeah I just fried it up and damn, life just got more dangerous for blacktips


HA HA HA! Agree..


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I caught a 5 footer last night from the beach, and I wasnt sure what to do with it lol. I ended up letting it go, and after a few minutes of reviving it and flopping around in the shallows, he finally got oxygenated and swam off like a hoss. Sounds like I should have eaten him!!! Do you guys cut the tail off while still alive to let them bleed out, or kill first? I have no clue when It comes to sharks. Gutting them from a boat sounds good too.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

That seems to be the norm. I bled him through the neck but I did it in the water so I think that helped. We fried some and grilled some with a teriyaki glaze. Fried was good, but grilled was outrageous. That was one of the best things Ive ever eaten.


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree, they are awesome. I've not tried them in a way that wasn't good. I cut tail, gut, then throw on ice. Haven't had any issues doing it that way. I know a korean guy I give tail, fins and head to. Nothing goes to waste. Except guts, and I have a feeling crabs or something eats them up.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



keperry1182 said:


> Caught another on a poppin cork and gulp this morning. The little juveniles were killin the mullet at Johnson's beach on the flats. It was pretty awesome to see, there were a bunch smashing them out of the water. They were eating ANYTHING that got close.


Are you wade fishing and seeing this? I don't fish that area but wouldn't mind targeting them on light tackle....


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I was in a kayak, I wasnt targeting them they were targeting me. I had a trout on a stringer and they followed me EVERYWHERE on those flats. Hell of a fight for the size for sure. I just got lucky when I caught one because I was running light leader and the circle hook got him in the corner of the mouth away from the teeth a bit. I haven't seen that before it was pretty cool, they were fairly small, 2 1/2, 3 ft at the most. Looked like black tips maybe small a sharp nose or two.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I catch allot of them of the dock in July. I net them and immediately cut them open and start flushing with the garden hose while they are still in the net.

Great eating fish. Much like the most tender pork chop ever imagined..!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Ocean Master, you said your dock is sound side east of Sikes?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



keperry1182 said:


> I was in a kayak, I wasnt targeting them they were targeting me. I had a trout on a stringer and they followed me EVERYWHERE on those flats. Hell of a fight for the size for sure. I just got lucky when I caught one because I was running light leader and the circle hook got him in the corner of the mouth away from the teeth a bit. I haven't seen that before it was pretty cool, they were fairly small, 2 1/2, 3 ft at the most. Looked like black tips maybe small a sharp nose or two.


I would be lost if I tried to fish over there, don't think I have ever got a line wet that way.


----------

